# Special Gun Hunt Offered at Lake Katherine State Nature Preserve



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

A lottery drawing will be held on September 17 for hunters wishing to participate in special deer gun hunts this fall at Lake Katherine State Nature Preserve.More...

More...


----------

